# The DRAMATIC Rossini appreciation thread



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

In the United States at least, Rossini is mostly known for his buffa works (most notably Barbiere). While there is a lot to appreciate there (for those who are into that genre. personally it never clicked). I'm more impressed with his more dramatic works, which combine the beauty of bel canto, the lyrical passages of earlier Verdi and the nobility of Handel. Basically, you have to be a "dramatic coloratura something" to sing a role from pretty much any fach in this genre.

I'll start with one of my favorites: Maometto Secondo


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Armida





Moise et Pharaon


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Semiramide


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Renee Fleming & Gregory Kunde - Amor possente nome from ARmida.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Beverly Sills - Giusto Ciel!...Parmi Vederlo, Ahi Misero (Studio Recording)

Good thread BalalaikaBoy. :cheers:


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Thank you for creating this thread! I enjoy Rossini's "opera seria" even more than his "opera buffa" works. Mose (all three versions of it), L'assedio di Corinto/Maometto II, La Donna del Lago, Semiramide, Elisabetta, Guglielmo Tell are priceless gems in Rossini's crown. We should spread the word!


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Terrific idea! The serious operas Rossini composed for Naples are some of his best works - powerful and imaginative. Some really impressive ensembles, too!

_Ricciardo e Zoraide_ - trio





_Ricciardo e Zoraide_ - quartet





_Bianca e Falliero_ - quartet





_Otello_ - Act II duet and trio


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ELISABETTA REGINA D'INGHILTERRA - Sento un'interna voce


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Sure, I love Rossini's opera seria. In fact, I have a preference for his dramatic pieces, rather than his buffa works.

Perhaps, forced to choose just one opera seria, I would go for _Tancredi_. This is an opera written by a very young man (Rossini was only 21 years old), and he completed his work in record time, as usual, but the final result exude a kind of purity, of simplicity, that just get hold of me every time.

There are two endings written by Rossini. The first one, a happy one, called the "Venice ending", and a tragic one, much more in line with Voltaire's original and with Rossini's intentions, called the "Ferrara ending". The tragic is the right choice, in my view.

This is a nice performance from Barcelona's Liceu, with Horne, Palacios and Lloris, that can be a good introduction. There are some great performers of the role of Tancredi, including Horne herself, Valentini Terrani or Podles, and eventually, if Tancredi performs its magic in the listener, one would like to hear all of them, as well as a version by such a big expert on Rossini like Alberto Zedda, but as a first contact, I think it's fine:


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> In the United States at least, Rossini is mostly known for his buffa works (most notably Barbiere). While there is a lot to appreciate there (for those who are into that genre. personally it never clicked). *I'm more impressed with his more dramatic works, which combine the beauty of bel canto, the lyrical passages of earlier Verdi and the nobility of Handel. Basically, you have to be a "dramatic coloratura something" to sing a role from pretty much any fach in this genre. *
> 
> I'll start with one of my favorites: Maometto Secondo







The greatest, most dramatic Rossini performance of all time, complete with dazzling heroic fioriture, incredible elegance and beauty of line, no warbling/gargling, and a laser beam high D. This in my opinion how Rossini intended his Dramatic music to sound.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Tuoksu said:


> The greatest, most dramatic Rossini performance of all time, complete with dazzling heroic fioriture, incredible elegance and beauty of line, no warbling/gargling, and a laser beam high D. This in my opinion how Rossini intended his Dramatic music to sound.


it's true, Callas absolutely dominates this piece.


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

More opportunity to hear the queen diva of big hair June Anderson


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

I really only like William Tell, which is a masterpiece.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Montserrat Caballe. O tu, del mio dolor. Otello. Rossini.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

I admit I am not much of a Rossini fan but I do stop and take listen to his "Stabat Mater" which I find quite beautiful.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Gioachino Rossini - Ricciardo e Zoraide - "Cruda sorte!" (Bruce Ford, Nelly Miricioiu & Della Jones)


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Gioachino Rossini - Ricciardo e Zoraide - "Cruda sorte!" (Bruce Ford, Nelly Miricioiu & Della Jones)


So good two of us have posted it!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

SimonTemplar said:


> So good two of us have posted it!


Great minds and all that, I will make it up:






Gaetano Donizetti - Ne m'oubliez pas (1842) - Romance for Henriette - "Oh! la belle campagne"


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Gioachino Rossini - Zelmira (1822) - Insertion Aria for Emma - "Ciel pietoso" (Bernarda Fink)


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Also from _Zelmira_ - "Terra amica" - two versions:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Cristina Deutekom - Mose in Egitto - Rossini (Firenze 1973)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Mirella Freni; "S'allontanano alfin...Selva opaca"; Guglielmo Tell; Gioacchino Rossini


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Lucia Valentini Terrani - Agnus Dei - Petite Messe Solennelle
No opera I know but not to be missed.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Gioacchino Rossini - Aria from "Tancredi"


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Itullian said:


> I really only like William Tell, which is a masterpiece.


Sadly not one really good video last I checked (about a year ago).


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Florestan said:


> Sadly not one really good video last I checked (about a year ago).


There's one with Flórez

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Decca/0743870

And for this price this one is watchable too.

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Opus+Arte/OALS3002D


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

GREGORY KUNDE: "S'ELLA M'E OGNOR FEDELE" RICCIARDO E ZORAIDE


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Pugg said:


> There's one with Flórez
> 
> http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Decca/0743870
> 
> ...


Try these two, too:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Pugg said:


> There's one with Flórez
> 
> http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Decca/0743870
> 
> ...


Well, I don't know what I was thinking but thought I had checked this one out. Maybe was over two years ago before the Florez set released Or it was some other opera. However, Florez is a no-brainer purchase if the price is right.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Gioachino Rossini - La donna del lago - "Eccomi a voi" (Dano Raffanti)


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

nina foresti said:


> I admit I am not much of a Rossini fan but I do stop and take listen to his "Stabat Mater" which I find quite beautiful.


bingo!


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Pugg said:


> Gioachino Rossini - La donna del lago - "Eccomi a voi" (Dano Raffanti)


One of the best performances of the fiendishly difficult aria - it requires a powerfull tenor with clear high notes but extending to baritone register.

Let's see how different tenors were handling the low notes written originally to be performed by Nozzari:

Raffanti - performs as written
Bottazzo - transposes up
Merritt - performs as written
Osborn - transposes up

Any more examples?


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Indeed.

Considering about Rossinian tenors, they are usually divided into two groups:

*Baritenore* (Leicester, Otello, Rinaldo, Pirro, Rodrigo di Dhu,..) is a rather dark, robust voice, with his tessitura basically central, and jumps to the high notes, capable of some 'coloratura di forza'. Andrea Nozzari was the great singer for those roles, during Rossini's lifetime. A recent good example is the American tenor Chris Merritt.






*Contraltino* (Lindoro, Rodrigo, Don Narciso, Don Ramiro, Giannetto,..) is a singer more at ease with the top notes, the tessitura is placed higher and he is able to perform more extended and difficult 'coloratura di grazia'. Giovanni David was one of the leading singers at the beginning of the 19th century, and we have a great tenor for these roles today in the Peruvian Juan Diego Flórez:






There are also roles like Argirio that are somewhat in between both types, though in this case more inclined to the 'baritenore' type:


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

nina foresti said:


> I admit I am not much of a Rossini fan but I do stop and take listen to his "Stabat Mater" which I find quite beautiful.


that's one of my favorite rossini works. great thread, i enjoy rossini's comedies but i am in agreement that his dramas suit me even more.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Dame Joan Sutherland Marilyn Horne 'Serbami ognor si fido' - Semiramide Rossini .


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Katia Ricciarelli - Della rosa il bel vermiglio... - "Bianca e Falliero" (Pesaro, ROF 1986)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

BIANCA E FALLIERO - Cielo, il mio labbro ispira


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

_Ermione_ was written in 1819 during the Neapolitan period. It's a very inspired score, with some numbers that are really wonderful, like Pirro's aria "Balena in man del figlio", or the great scene of Ermione in Act 2.

The vocal writing is quite difficult, what's logical given the alignment that Teatro San Carlo presented at the premiere: Isabella Colbran, Rosmunda Pisaroni, Andrea Nozzari, Giovanni David, Giuseppe Ciccimarra...

However, _Ermione_ was a big failure for Rossini. The opera was almost forgotten for a long time, until it was recovered at the Pesaro Rossini Festival, back in 1987, with Montserrat Caballé, Marilyn Horne, Chris Merritt and Rockwell Blake. It was not a complete success either, mostly due to Ms. Caballé's performance. We can watch it in youtube:






There is also a DVD from Glyndebourne available in youtube, with Ana Caterina Antonacci, Diana Montague, Bruce Ford and Jorge López-Yáñez:






And this excellent recording by Opera Rara:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Raul Gimenez-Otello-Rossini-Rodrigo's Aria-"Che ascolto? ahimè, che dici? ...",


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

schigolch said:


> _Ermione_ was written in 1819 during the Neapolitan period. It's a very inspired score, with some numbers that are really wonderful, like Pirro's aria "Balena in man del figlio", or the great scene of Ermione in Act 2.


Yes - a terrific work, like a bel canto _Elektra_.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Duetto Rodrigo e Jago ... Otello di Rossini


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Dramatic Rossini that I particularly enjoy:

-La Donna Del Lago
-Otello
-William Tell (to be honest this one is a tad overlong for me, my attention sagged in the last forty minutes. Next time I may split my listening in half to solve that. But the first half I really enjoyed)
-Siege of Corinthe; with Beverly Sills and Marilyn Horne performing.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

SIGISMONDO - Non seguirmi, omai t'invola!

Sonia Ganassi
Richard Bonynge


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Rockwell Blake - S'ella m'è ognor fedele... - "Ricciardo e Zoraide" (1989)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ADELAIDE DI BORGOGNA - Cingi la benda candida


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Juan Diego Flórez: Terra amica (Zelmira-Rossini) Pesaro 2009


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Though, of course, Verdi's "Otello" remains the more popular piece, I think Rossini's is getting more and more exposure in the last thirty years (though, as suggested by some, maybe Rossini's opera proper title was "Desdemona",... as well as Verdi's should be "Iago").

The opera was premiered at Naples, in 1816. It was a big success, and remained popular during most of the 19th century, until it was almost forgotten in the 20th.

Otello, Rodrigo and Iago are all tenors, and all are also very difficult roles to sing. Desdemona was written for the great singer Isabella Colbrán. The original ending, like in "Tancredi", was tragic, but Rossini also wrote a happy one for the premiere at Rome, and even a ballet for the Paris premiere.

Indeed, many opera fans can enjoy this opera, especially Act 2, that contains very beautiful music and also exciting drama. We can watch in youtube this 1988 performance from Pesaro, with a nice cast including solid specialists in Rossini like Chris Merritt, June Anderson or Rockwell Blake:






And another very nice recording by Opera Rara:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

MARILYN HORNE La Donna del Lago aria 
Perhaps we've had this aria already but I love it.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Katia Ricciarelli; "Della rosa il bel vermiglio"; Bianca e Faliero; Gioachino Rossini


----------



## Rossiniano (Jul 28, 2017)

schigolch said:


> Though, of course, Verdi's "Otello" remains the more popular piece, I think Rossini's is getting more and more exposure in the last thirty years (though, as suggested by some, maybe Rossini's opera proper title was "Desdemona",... as well as Verdi's should be "Iago").
> 
> The opera was premiered at Naples, in 1816. It was a big success, and remained popular during most of the 19th century, until it was almost forgotten in the 20th.
> 
> ...


Regarding the happy ending to the Rome version of Otello, if only Shakespeare's, Verdi's, and Rossini's earlier version of Desdemona were as astute! The Rome version of Desdemona has a rational and cogent answer for all of Otello's accusations! Think of all the tragedy that could have been avoided.

All kidding aside, if one reads the Berio libretto to the Naples version Desdemona is not a wallflower as is Shakespeare's original or Verdi's copy. She actually dares Otello to kill her... she's never as bold as the more worldly Carmen... but at least the girl puts up a fight!

Incidentally both the tragic happy endings are performed in the above referenced Opera Rara recording.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Gioachino Rossini - Ricciardo e Zoraide - "Or piu dolci intorno al core" (Nelly Mirioiu, Bruce Ford, Della Jones, William Matteuzzi, Alaistair Miles & Paul Nilon)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Daniela Dessì - La pace mia smarrita - "Mosè in Egitto" (Pesaro, ROF 1983)


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

As we all know Rossini (and also other composers of the period), recycled his music often.

He even wrote some complete "pasticcio" like this _Ivanhoe_, where you can find music from several operas like _Semiramide, La Cenerentola, Armida, Maometto II, Tancredi_,... But that is a very nice piece, in my view:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Jessica Pratt - Sempre teco ognor contenta - "Demetrio e Polibio" (Napoli, 2013)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Gioachino Rossini - Maometto II - "Sorgete, sorgete" (Samuel Ramey)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Gioachino Rossini - GUILLAUME TELL - Duo: "Oui, vous l'arrachez à mon âme" (Gedda, Caballé)


----------



## Rossiniano (Jul 28, 2017)

La Pratt as Queen Zenobia... stand aside Queen of the Night... you have met your match!






Even better... same aria different night...






BRAVISSIMA!


----------



## Rossiniano (Jul 28, 2017)

La Pratt in another Queenly role as Adelaide di Borgogna who actually became an Empress and even a Saint... another nail in the coffin of the Queen of he Night!

I just love Rossini in high coloratura soprano mode!!!!






And by the way the version posted by Pugg a few days ago with Mariella Devia rocks as well!!!! Love her embellishments.

Plus the. soprano in the New Naxos recording ain't chopped liver either!


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Pugg said:


> Gioachino Rossini - Maometto II - "Sorgete, sorgete" (Samuel Ramey)


I phuqing love this piece!


----------



## Rossiniano (Jul 28, 2017)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> I phuqing love this piece!


I phuqing love just about everything posted in this thread! Plus thngs sound so much more refined in French!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> I phuqing love this piece!


I was wondering when you noticed it


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Gioachino Rossini: "Bianca e Falliero" (Act 2 duet)


----------



## davidglasgow (Aug 19, 2017)

Guglielmo Tell with Mario Filippeschi and Gino Bechi





Semiramide with Joan Sutherland





Otello with Juan Diego Florez and Placido Domingo





Stabat Mater with Luciano Pavarotti


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Lucia Valentini Terrani - O patria!...Di tanti palpiti - "Tancredi" (Pesaro, ROF 1982)


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Aureliano in Palmira - Finale I (Spyres, Pratt, Belkina - 2014)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Martine Dupuy - Soffri la tua sventura - Adelaide di Borgogna


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Love this!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Gioachino Rossini - Ricciardo e Zoraide - "Or piu dolci intorno al core" (Nelly Mirioiu, Bruce Ford, Della Jones, William Matteuzzi, Alaistair Miles & Paul Nilon)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Michele Costa (Gioachino Rossini) - L'assedio di Corinto - "Dall'asilo della pace" (Nelly Miricioiu)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Barbacini, Serra, Müller-Molinari - Copra un eterno oblio - "Aureliano in Palmira" (Genova, 1980)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Nelly Miricioiu & John Upperton "A tante cure...Amor! taci, spergiuro!"(Ermione, G. Rosini)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Victoria Yarovaya - Rossini "Demetrio e Polibio" - Siveno's Aria


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Rossini | Non temer d'un basso affetto - Margarita Zimmermann


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Shirley Verrett again, this time as Sinaide in Mose et Pharaon


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Gioachino Rossini - Zelmira (1822) - Insertion Aria for Emma - "Ciel pietoso" (Bernarda Fink)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Rossini - Otello - Pesaro 1988 - Olaig100 (Giampaolo Lomi)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Ewa Podles - Patrizia Ciofi - Chi mi reca la fronda immortale - Nozze di Teti e Peleo - 2001


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Rossini: Mosè / Mózes - Dal tuo stellato soglio (Cs. Airizer, A. Lantsov, M. Szűcs, I. Tas)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

C.Merritt & R.Blake - Deh! scusa i trasporti... - "Elisabetta, regina d'Inghilterra" (Napoli,


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Joan Sutherland e Marilyn Horne - Semiramide - Rossini - Duetos televisionados - 1965, 1977 e 1985


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Luciana Serra - Tremare Zenobia? - Là pugnai; la sorte arrise - Aureliano in Palmira - 1980


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

CHIS MERRITT- "DELLA CIECA FORTUNA" FROM ELISABETTA (ROSSINI)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Elina Garanca & Matthew Polenzani; "In questi estremi istanti"; Maometto II; Gioachino Rossini


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Rossini: Mosè / Mózes - Dal tuo stellato soglio (Cs. Airizer, A. Lantsov, M. Szűcs, I. Tas)


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

most heroic tenor piece I've heard in awhile.....and it goes from C5 all the way down to baritone G#2 at 6:17!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> most heroic tenor piece I've heard in awhile.


The whole opera is a feast, lobe it 50 times more then La Cenerentola


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Rogerx said:


> The whole opera is a feast, lobe it 50 times more then La Cenerentola


just started listening. definitely like it more so far.


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

Thank you very much for starting and resurrecting this thread, Balalaika! I have recently purchased and watched the Royal Opera House, Pappano, Gerald Finley interpretation. Fabulous stuff and Finley was amazing, especially _Sois immobile_. It's not the performance that is on YouTube of the Met performance. I'll see what I can do in posting a bit of it.

It was also something of a thrill for me to discover for myself a musical reference. I am not certain but I think Verdi's _Ella giammai_ was inspired by _Sois immobile_.


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

NickFuller said:


> Terrific idea! The serious operas Rossini composed for Naples are some of his best works - powerful and imaginative. Some really impressive ensembles, too!
> 
> _Ricciardo e Zoraide_ - trio
> 
> ...


----------

